# Ran short of beans



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just realised that I only have 100 gms or so left, and like mine to rest for 10 days minimum, so, sent my son to Pumphreys who are just a mile from where he works. I have to admit that I did not know they had such a vast range of offerings, so, as I used to run a pub in the Bigg Market then that is what I bought. £13.13 for a kilo....I hope that I get on with them as it is nice to have a local roaster you can turn to!

http://www.pumphreys-coffee.co.uk/bigg-market-espresso-blend/


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

The Italian high roast looks right up my street David, might give them a whirl.....thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Their operation is vast. The Whitmee roaster is ancient and is a work of art in itself too.

I wish they were on my doorstep.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have they never been on the forum? Stewart Archer used to frequent TMC and I

Am sure I knew him from my rugby playing days!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Their operation is vast. The Whitmee roaster is ancient and is a work of art in itself too.
> 
> I wish they were on my doorstep.


Few people still use Whitmee's


----------

